# P226 in 9mm



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

Yesterday I got a West German P226 in 9mm, appears to be a police trade in, in pretty good shape except for minor holster wear. I put about 50 rounds through it, and my first impressions are very positive. I love the trigger.

I had told the FFL who handled the transfer that I thought a 226 would make a nice shelf mate for my West German P220. Earlier in the day, before I got out there, the dealer showed my pistol to a young fellow and repeated that remark, and the kid asked "What's West Germany?"

A great chance to feel old.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

FNISHR said:


> the dealer showed my pistol to a young fellow and repeated that remark, and the kid asked "What's West Germany?"
> 
> A great chance to feel old.


History isn't taught very well in schools. Im 21 besides being a gun nut also a history buff. Going to history in school was lame. They teach civil war, small conceded points of WW2 and Nam, and now 9/11 has become a "historical" event that they tell the kids about. College is alittle better but not much.

Whats West Germany? Gtfoh

P226 awesome handgun


----------



## FNISHR (Aug 9, 2011)

P226 awesome handgun[/QUOTE

Thanks. I've had it on my list for months.


----------



## SgtMoe (Nov 15, 2011)

Good gun............i just entered into the Sig family myself.....sofar i'm likin them very much.....:watching:


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice job picking up a good weapon!

RCG


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

awesome choice, love me some sigs


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

That's my primary gun, love it. Good choice!


----------

